# Neve próximo do Grande Porto



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 19:29)

Aqui vão fotos tiradas esta manhã da varanda e do pátio da minha casa   









Peço desculpa pela péssima qualidade das fotos, mas acho que se consegue identificar o mais importante, não é verdade?   

Não tenho a certeza da localização exacta destes montes, mas diria que são para os lados da Serra da Freita, Arouca, talvez a 30 km em via recta de minha casa.


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 20:29)

boas fotos Tozequio, apesar da distancia vê-se bem que estão com uma boa camada de neve, essas serras tem uma altitude razoavel,Penso que são as serras da Arada e mais longe a de Montemuro certo?
És um sortudo, poder ver neve de casa é um verdadeiro previlégio  
Eu é que nasci no sitio errado


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 20:31)

Estão muito boas as fotos, a neblina é que não deixa ver muito bem!   

Mas essa paisagem daí dessa zona ficava espectacular de branco!


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 20:32)

Eu diria que era a Serra da Freita, perto de Arouca... 

Mas não tenho nenhum dado que confirme isso, talvez o Seringador é que nos pode dar uma luz sobre o local onde estará a neve. Mas olha que não é tão raro como isso neve naquelas serras, é talvez a 4ª, 5ª vez nos últimos 10 anos que vejo neve naquelas serras


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 20:34)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Estão muito boas as fotos, a neblina é que não deixa ver muito bem!
> 
> Mas essa paisagem daí dessa zona ficava espectacular de branco!



É verdade. Cada vez mais fico contente por viver no cimo de um monte


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 20:48)

Tozequio é caso para dizer:QUE BEM SE ESTÁ NO CAMPO


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 21:53)

Tozedquio! *S O R T U D O !!!!*   

Espectáculo de paisagem! Isso é que deve ser um acordar maravilhoso!
O home então tu não conheces o que te rodeia! hehehe
Estás em que local? é Carvalhos mesmo? Isso foi virado para que ponto? Norte Este? Nordeste?

Que eu vejo já isso num instantinho!!!


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 22:54)

Não tenho uma bússola por aqui, mas tenho quase a certeza que as montanhas em questão estão viradas para Este-Sudeste. E sim, estou mesmo nos Carvalhos, sul de Vila Nova de Gaia, a cerca de 180m de altitude   

Daí o facto de dizer que deve ser Serra da Freita (toda a gente que conheço diz que deve ser isso). Parece-me o mais lógico, até porque a montanha nem está assim tão longe como isso (vê-se muito melhor ao vivo do que na foto, em dias de céu limpo como hoje vê-se mais algumas cordilheiras para lá das montanhas que tinham neve hoje).


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 23:22)

Não será a Serra da Arada ou Montemuro?


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:27)

ui ui, isso é muuito longe daqui para se ver tão bem. Acredita que ao vivo vê-se muito melhor do que aparece nas fotografias, ainda se vê mais montanhas para trás das que apresentavam neve.

O Seringador sabe de certeza, é pena ele não aparecer  

Não te esqueças que estou a 10km do Porto, até à zona de viseu ainda é uma distância considerável.


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2006 às 23:28)

tozequio, não consegues ver a tua localização exacta no Google Earth? Assim já conseguiamos fácilmente saber que serras são essas


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:39)

Já vi no Google Earth, e tentei chegar às montanhas que vejo de casa. E vou parar exactamente onde dizia, à zona de Arouca, serra da Freita.

As minhas coordenadas exactas: 41º04'01.02'' N  8º34'11.07''O

As fotografias foram tiradas direcatmente para Este, segundo vejo pelo bússola do google Earth. se alguém quiser tentar descobrir, que esteja à vontade     Eu agradeço


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 23:39)

se calhar e a serra da estrela k se esticou mais um pouko


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 23:44)

Isso não serãom as serras algarvias amanhã!?


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 23:48)

Estive a ver agora no Google Earth, tu moras mesmo petro do Seringador, vai-lhe bater à porta diz que isto já funciona!


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:51)

Não sei onde ele mora exactamente


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:57)

Essas montanhas são a Serra de São Pedro/ Alto do Miradouro (1200m)
No google earth:  lat=41.0071973214 lon=-8.102137567


----------



## tozequio (15 Out 2006 às 00:42)

Já que estamos numa época de recordações antes de começarmos a nova temporada branquinha cá vão mais umas fotos  














De referir que a 1ª foto é da Serra de Montemuro, e que as restantes fotos são da Serra da Freita, de uma zona a cerca de 35 km em linha recta de minha casa. Este último conjunto de fotos foi tirado no dia 27 de Fevereiro (pelo menos a acreditar na data de criação dos ficheiros, naturalmente já não me recordo da data exacta).

Bem sei que as fotos não são nada de especial, mas tendo em conta que vivo a 7km do mar já não foi mau  

Espero que este ano não precise de "zoomar" tanto para alcançar a neve, que os deuses estejam com o Luper


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2006 às 23:45)

tozequio disse:


> Já que estamos numa época de recordações antes de começarmos a nova temporada branquinha cá vão mais umas fotos
> 
> De referir que a 1ª foto é da Serra de Montemuro, e que as restantes fotos são da Serra da Freita, de uma zona a cerca de 35 km em linha recta de minha casa. Este último conjunto de fotos foi tirado no dia 27 de Fevereiro (pelo menos a acreditar na data de criação dos ficheiros, naturalmente já não me recordo da data exacta).
> 
> ...



Se os deuses estiveram com Luper vamos ter de fazer é muitas macros, pq com zooms não se vai ver puto tal é o blizard


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 18:53)

Cá vão algumas fotos tiradas hoje do mesmo ponto de observação (a minha varanda   ).

Não se nota grande acumulação, mas já é melhor que nada  

Serra do Montemuro






Serra da Freita (pouco acumulação, nada de comparável ao que tinha em Fevereiro)


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2006 às 18:55)

Grande ressuscitamento do post!!
 

Agora sim já tens um postal de Natal


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 19:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Estive a ver agora no Google Earth, tu moras mesmo petro do Seringador, vai-lhe bater à porta diz que isto já funciona!


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 19:31)

dj_alex disse:


>



Esse post já tinha uns tempitos...


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 19:34)

E então quando é que vais lá?


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 19:36)

Citando-me a mim mesmo há 9 meses e meio atrás 



tozequio disse:


> Não sei onde ele mora exactamente


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Dez 2006 às 00:00)

Vá confessa lá és o Seringador! as fotos de satélite não mentem!   

Agora mais a sério, excelentes vistas! Só isso já é tudo aquilo que muitos de nós desejava-mos ter e népias!


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 00:15)

Este inverno vais tirar umas completamente brancas e eu do caramulo todo branco


----------



## dj_alex (11 Dez 2006 às 09:07)

tozequio disse:


> Esse post já tinha uns tempitos...



Pois já....isto de nao vir ao forum regularmente tem destas coisas..quando venho há sempre um montam de post para ler...e as vezes la baralho as datas...


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 10:28)

Boas,

Ontem também as vi estava um dia limpo e tirei uma foto, com estes dias Montemuro vêse no horizonte


----------

